

True Match: Going undercover in Match.com - dangoldin
http://www.technologyreview.com/web/24177/?a=f

======
jacquesm
Match.com doesn't have a problem with its matching algorithm as it does with
the fact that - like the author - there are more fake profiles on it than real
ones, and not all of those were made by third parties.

It's a site best avoided.

